
Magic Leap confirms $502M Series D round - smaili
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/17/magic-leap-confirms-502-million-series-d-round/
======
doingmything
Can someone, anyone try to explain why Magic Leap keeps getting money thrown
at them? Series D and not even a whisper of a product. What is going on in the
tech industry?

~~~
Holomakerbot
There have been several articles over the past months about an upcoming launch
and descriptions of the product. It's just that people here only like to
discuss the funding articles because it's easier to cast doubt.

~~~
raesene9
It seems reasonable to doubt that a company who have never publicly demo'd
their product and who are facing an increasingly crowded marketplace with big
name competitors (e.g. Microsoft, Facebook, Google, Apple, Valve) and who have
been in stealth mode for several years, actually have a chance of justifying
their valuation...

~~~
Holomakerbot
There currently is no AR consumer device. If they launch within the next 6
months, as rumored, they are in a very good position. That being said, I
didn't say there isn't reason to be skeptical. Just that most people are
oblivious to the leaks because it's easier to talk smack about them getting
funding without a public product yet.

~~~
raesene9
If they could launch a consumer price level AR device in the next 6 months I
would agree with you.

However last I heard on the product front the price point that was being
floated was $3000 which is way out of the consumer ballpark and into the
business ballpark where hololens is already gaining traction.

The thing that surprises me about Magic leap is investors exuberance. Even if
they totally nail the 1st gen. product they've still got a mountain to climb
in terms of beating out well funded competition who are ahead of them in terms
of shipping product.

Hopefully 2018 will see them finally ship, so people can move off speculation
into evaluating what they've got...

------
tooltalk
this must be a sign that we are in another tech bubble.

